# Deezer is coming to Korea



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

As I live in a wilderness without Spotify, this is big news for me. 

So I want to know - anyone out there play with Deezer?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It's not available in my country apparently.

Something NOT available in the US of A? Who would have thought...


----------

